# The new HD channels are in the HD EPG



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Red here of course.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

yup just heard. 1 guy is trying to order, probably wont have any luck though.

This has probably gotta be the fastest turn around for dish channels huh?

3AM get encoded for dish, 4am goes into guide.

Supossedly the systems update at 4am (CSR system)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yup and the E* systems are down for updating. Should be back up soon.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

they ladies at the call center, probably think the 3 guys calling for voom channels at 4am are crazy


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

i've talked to a guy that has them


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I have them. $5 applies. 

CSR tried to give me that VOOM Subscibers only bit. But I explained I already have the hardware(61.5 and the HD Pak). Supervisor time.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't see any red channels in the guide in the 9470 to 1984 range. Do you have to call a service rep. to have them turned on? I have had a second dish at 61.5 for at least two years for CBS HD. I also have the high definition and everything package.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

maybe rest your box? also make sure you're in the all chan list and not all sub


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

You need to be in All Chan and may need to pull the power plug or do a power switch master reboot to get them to showup sooner.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

well this is a pretty good deal.

6 of the channels are 3HD per TP

and the other 4 are getting 2HD per TP

I wonder if they upped the rez to 1920 (voom was running them at 1440)

Also the FEC rate is back at dish standard so for the voomers that had rain fade problems that should be gone


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It also appears that the analog power is more stable and perhaps a bit higher.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My CSR said I was the first to order VOOM channels who had Voom AND had a dish pointing at 61.5. YEA! :icon_da:

YEA! I have VOOM on Dish - altogether, 17 Channels of beautiful HD content. :grin:

For now, I'm a happy camper! 

Now, I want the other 11 VOOM channels and UHD.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

About ten minutes after my last post they appeared in red on the guide. Then I called Dish and they are now on. They look great. Dish pulled a fast one on Direct TV.


----------



## RichMert (Jul 15, 2003)

why cant anyone on the west coast have these channels?

this really sucks.

i pay the maximum paymet. aep plus locals plus hd package plus mlb plus home guide. i mean i get dinked for every penny they can possibly dink me for and i am not allowed to order the new HD channels? doesnt sound fair. so who do i complain to?

so why am i sitting here without any voom channels?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What is your location on the west coast, and do you have an unobstructed view to the south-southeast?


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

Just called the 1-800-333-3474 number. I requested the new HD VOOM channels. CSR asked me how many dishes I had. I told her I had one at 61.5, she informed me it would be an additional $5 a month. I said OK, I had the guide up and they went from red to gray right then. Whloe thing from dail to watching the new channels took about 2 minutes.



Gotta go. New HD to check out.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

Ditto to what was stated in the previous post. This was the fastest and easiest upgrade I have had with Dish.


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Not so for me..took 2 calls at 10min each. First call said the V* channels wouldn't be in their system for an hour (this was at 7am today). 2nd CSR took awhile to find out, but she did finally find the info and get my channels activated. I'm not surprised really...just posting my experience with this activation  I too called 800-333-3474.


----------



## hansen_john (Mar 12, 2004)

I called Dishnetwork to turn on the new HDTV channels. It appears the staff have not been briefed about the new channels. The notes they read to me after a lengthy pause on hold indicated the 10 new channels are only availalbe to new HDTV customers at this time. She indicated Dishnetwork was still trying to work out the kinks. She did not really know a whole lot about the new channels. I guess I'll wait a few days and try again later.


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Or call back until you find a CSR who will do it for you...that's what I had to do.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> New HDTV Channels not available to exist(ing) customers


Wrong Again! Sometimes it helps to actually read the other posts in these threads.

One more time:

VOOM channels are NOW available to VOOM subs who are EXISTING Dish subscribers, as well as to VOOM subs who are NEW Dish subscribers.

ADDED: _"And existing DISH Network subs with 61.5 and HD Pack."_ - thanks, JohnH


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

hansen_john said:


> I called Dishnetwork to turn on the new HDTV channels. It appears the staff have not been briefed about the new channels. The notes they read to me after a lengthy pause on hold indicated the 10 new channels are only availalbe to new HDTV customers at this time. She indicated Dishnetwork was still trying to work out the kinks. She did not really know a whole lot about the new channels. I guess I'll wait a few days and try again later.


I you already have 61.5 and the HD Pack. you have all the necessary qualifications to get the VOOM Original pack now. It is $5. CSR Roulette is in order or pressing the issue for a supervisor to get involved.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Nick said:


> Another wrong answer. Sometimes it helps to actually read the posts in these threads.
> 
> One more time:
> 
> VOOM channels are NOW available to VOOM subs who are EXISTING Dish subscribers, as well as to VOOM subs who are NEW Dish subscribers.


And existing DISH Network subs with 61.5 and HD Pack.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Right, John. Thanks for the add.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I was advised that 800-969-4388, which is what I used, is the number to call to connect directly to the group handling the new HD channels. From the time I called to the time I was watching the new channels took no more than two minutes.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Rodney said:


> I was advised that 800-969-4388, which is what I used, is the number to call to connect directly to the group handling the new HD channels. From the time I called to the time I was watching the new channels took no more than two minutes.


I have the classic number, 1-800-333-DISH, embedded in my cell. Calling that number from bed around 5 am got me the VOOM 10 in about 2-3 minutes. I was the CSR's first VOOM caller so she had to ask a few question. I was also the first she new of who had both HD and a dish pointing at 61.5.

...made me feel _so-o-o-o_ special.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

No wonder why CSR jobs are so lame, they have to put up with such B.S.!


----------



## dougmcbride (Apr 17, 2005)

With regard to West coast folks, you CAN get 61.5 unless you've got some terrain or tree issues. I had to jump through a couple of hoops due to terrain and trees, but I do have LOS to 61.5 (former Voom sub) and got a very solid signal on R-1. So if you are in the West, don't give up. 61.5 is pretty low on the horizon but still viewable.

Just to make sure (I'm new to DISH), all I need now is to put a DP LNB (and a new arm to hold it) on the Voom dish, run it into my DPP Twin LNB on the Dish 500, run a check switch and make the call to DISH activate, correct?

Congrats to those folks who already got it. Hope you like the Voom channels us Voom subs have been enjoying for a while.

Cheers,

Doug


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

A call to 1-800-333-3474 and a 7 minute wait got me someone who said they were having problems inputting my request, but I should have the channels sometime today. I then called 1-800-969-4388 and another 7-8 minute wait got me someone who said I should have the channels in 5-10 minutes. It has now been 45 minutes and the channels still say "This is a subscription channel which has not been purchased". Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

emathis said:


> A call to 1-800-333-3474 and a 7 minute wait got me someone who said they were having problems inputting my request, but I should have the channels sometime today. I then called 1-800-969-4388 and another 7-8 minute wait got me someone who said I should have the channels in 5-10 minutes. It has now been 45 minutes and the channels still say "This is a subscription channel which has not been purchased". Is anyone else having this problem?


I called about 8:30 EDT and got to a CSR in about 5 min. I had no problem getting the channels, infact they went from red to blue on the EPG while I was talking to CSR. He saw that I still have a blue card on my 301 and they are sending me a yellow card in 6-10 days. :sure:

One thing I noticed is that the volume is lower on the old V* channels.  So not I am not having the "Subscription..." message.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The rule of thumb should be: If you can get the HDTV Demo channel, then you can get the Voom channels right now.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I got mine added and working in less than 5 minutes! Man this is WAY COOL! I just scanned RAVE and it looks like a PBS Soundstage marathon today!! Looking forward to catching some of the episodes I have missed over the past few years!


----------



## IamtheEggman (Sep 21, 2004)

Do I need a 61.5 dish to see the programs on the EPG??, As I sure don't see them as of right now??


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> The rule of thumb should be: If you can get the HDTV Demo channel, then you can get the Voom channels right now.


This pretty much sums it up. If you can't see this, you can't see the new Voom HD pack.


----------



## BigDaddy10 (Dec 20, 2003)

I just called in and it took 8 minutes. 6 minutes of the time I was on hold. Once I finally got someone it took 2 minutes to make the channels active. I called the 1-800-969-4388 number. Looks great so far.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I have HDpak and 61.5, got shot down by CSR #1, time to try again...

Got in on the second call. Just told the guy I see the channels in red on my guide, he said $5, I said OK. Semi-sweet! (I hate parting with the $5  )


----------



## BigDaddy10 (Dec 20, 2003)

The 2 movies that are playing on MJSTC & GUYTV are wrong. MJSTC is supposed to be showing a Raisin in the Sun but is showing ????. GUYTV is supposed to be showing RoboCop but looks like The Crow just went off.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

I got right through and they fixed me right up. Thanks to all who went before and trained my CSR! 

Unfortunately I think I have discovered the first technical glitch. Six of the channels are showing up with digital interlace problems on my 6000 in 720p mode. The colors are displaced and there are many line overruns/shifts. My other 6000 (in 1080i mode) and my 921 (also 1080i) do not have this problem, so it appears that at least on the 6000 receiver six of the Voom channels do not res-convert to 720p.

--- WCS


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

IamtheEggman said:


> Do I need a 61.5 dish to see the programs on the EPG??, As I sure don't see them as of right now??


Yes, you need the 61.5 to see them.


----------



## MrFooks (Nov 20, 2004)

Well I had to make two calls to get these voom channels activated.
The regular number at dish didn't work. CSR told me only for new customers.
I tried to explain that existing customers were already getting it activated.
CSR became quite beligerent and I hung up,
dialed the second toll free number. They said no problem and they had to check with the "back room"?
Then they told me they couldn't do it, I still had a blue card in one of my 921's.
Load of BS, they have always been new yellow cards.
They didn't ask me to verify the card number or anything soo that was a ploy to try and say no
Anyway, finally got it. 
They said 10-15 minutes, but by the time I hung up the phone the channels were all available.
Why does Dish play these little mind games. It's such a waste of time!


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

MrFooks said:


> Then they told me they couldn't do it, I still had a blue card in one of my 921's. Load of BS, they have always been new yellow cards. They didn't ask me to verify the card number or anything soo that was a ploy to try and say no


My CSR also tried to tell me that I still had a blue card in one of my receivers, but I just told her "no, they're all yellow". She did make me change my HD Pack billing from annual to monthly before adding Voom, though.

--- WCS


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Since they are new channels to me, whats the content? When I checked the Dish web site this am it shows nothing about these new channels.

Also, Has anyone asked to turn them off to see if you like it - and off WITHOUT TURNOFF FEE after a month if not of interest?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

ClaudeR said:


> I have HDpak and 61.5, got shot down by CSR #1, time to try again...
> 
> Got in on the second call. Just told the guy I see the channels in red on my guide, he said $5, I said OK. Semi-sweet! (I hate parting with the $5  )


I called the 800 969 # and was ready to go in less than 10 min. Though since this appears to be a last minute announcement, I am assuming that the csrs are now up to speed because of the arguing that all of you did prior to my call.  Just kidding.

It was very painless for me, except I am prepaid thru July, and they had no option to add Voom channels with a prepaid account. So they had to credit me and start billing me monthly for HD PAK and Voom.


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

wcswett said:


> I got right through and they fixed me right up. Thanks to all who went before and trained my CSR!
> 
> Unfortunately I think I have discovered the first technical glitch. Six of the channels are showing up with digital interlace problems on my 6000 in 720p mode. The colors are displaced and there are many line overruns/shifts. My other 6000 (in 1080i mode) and my 921 (also 1080i) do not have this problem, so it appears that at least on the 6000 receiver six of the Voom channels do not res-convert to 720p.
> 
> --- WCS


I have the same problems with my 6000. Glad its not just my setup. It appears to happen on the channels that are 3 to a transponder. I wont even bother calling tech support for awhile, since we all know how much trouble people are having just ADDING the channels


----------



## Gruss (Feb 15, 2003)

Sorry if I am being dense 

Is this $5 a one off? Or a monthly fee? Are these channels added to the HDPak or a new package? The press release implied they would be added to the HDPak...

"ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--April 29, 2005--EchoStar Communications Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH - News) announced that its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service will expand its high-definition television (HDTV) *package* by adding 10 original VOOM HD networks, expected to be available May 1, 2005...."

Is the HDPak now $15?

I have a 61.5 dish and the HDPak (monthly).

TIA

Gary


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Gruss said:


> Is this $5 a one off? Or a monthly fee? Are these channels added to the HDPak or a new package? The press release implied they would be added to the HDPak...


It's a monthly fee and is an optional add-on to the HD PAK due to the need for a 61.5 antenna (HD PAK is officially a single dish option). Right now it seems you have to take the HD PAK first, then you have the option of adding the $5/month Voom channels if you already have the extra antenna. They apparently haven't figured out what kind of deal to offer on the extra antenna install.

--- WCS


----------



## landcruiser00 (Feb 22, 2004)

It took about 5 minutes with the CSR this mornining to get the channels activated.
I already had a dish at 61.5 so it was no problem.
RAVE is my favorite channel so far.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm in southern california. I added a 61.5 dish yesterday - just happened to have a clear spot in the east where I needed to point it.

I mounted the dish and pointed it in the general direction according to my pretty junky 9 year old directv compass, hooked up the wires, and went inside to do a switch check. Imagine my surprise when I discovered I managed to hit the satellite with 70 - 100 signal strength without aiming it!

I added the channels today.


----------



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

I tried unsuccessfully on two occasions to get it added. Both CSR's told me to call back. The second one stated that they are awaiting FTC approval before adding the channels and it should happen early this week. He stated that only prior Voom customers could add the voom channels. Any suggestions?


----------



## DanB474 (May 28, 2004)

I'm in Sacramento, CA and have a Dish 500 110/119, and a second dish pointed at 148. Is there room on the 148 bird to mirror the Voom 10 that are on 61.5? If so, any word from Dish on whether or not they are planning on doing so? Or should I just pay someone to repoint my second dish? (I can't do it, as I'd need a 30 foot ladder and risk a messy death)


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

I called yesterday evening. I am a Dish subscriber who never had Voom, but I do already have a second dish pointing at 61.5. I was on the phone with the CSR for less than five minutes - he knew immediately what I wanted, and I had access to the Voom channels a few minutes later.
It looks like Titan TV has not yet added these channels to their listings for Dish Network. Does anyone know where I can get program listings online for the added channels?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

go to www.zap2it.com and select voom, the channels are still there.

TitanTV is missing the data for only 3 channels.

GuyTV,Animania,and Majestic, but everything else is there, you just got to custom add it


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK, I was able to add it, according to the CSR, but after 20 minutes of waiting, they will still in red on my 921. I had to go back to my office, so I'll see if they are there tonight. Hopefully, it is just a backlog and will come down shortly. 

I also had to have my receivers rehit as all but one were de-authorized due to a software change at their end. My 921 was plugged into a phone line, while the others weren't which is why they had to have me call in. I was miffed at first, but since they weren't plugged in and I wasn't at home the first time they called, I'll stand down the missiles for now...... The other 4 receivers are all working now, but still no V* channels. We'll see what happens next.......


----------



## hambone (Dec 4, 2004)

For those who know these channels, I would like to get some opinions on whether or not it is worth it to pay and extra $5/month and install an extra dish? I only have the 110/119 Dish500 dish, so I'd have to procure a dish and install it and then add to my monthly bill. I realize it's a preference thing on whether or not the channels are worth it, but I want to hear opinions. Thanks.


----------



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

I keep getting CSRs who said, "only for Voom or New" customers...

How do I get someone who knows the deal and will add me?

I have tried mentioning I already have a 61.5 sat - any ideas?


----------



## coop1 (Dec 18, 2003)

My 4th time was the charm.

A CSR name Jackie hooked me up without any delay or issues.

The first 3 CSRs and 1 supervisor told me NO EXISTING CUSTOMERS were getting the Voom channels yet, the 4th CSR told me "thank you for increasing your programing with Dish Network".... 

It is kinda sad, Dish finally does a good thing and then fails to execute at the CSR level, for all the bad 921 issues they deserved to get some good will for this coup and then they blow the easiest part - taking willing customer's money.


----------



## dmccard (Jun 10, 2003)

Takes more than just a simple call to Dish. My first attempt at the regular number resulted in the agent telling me again and again that the Voom channels were only available for new subscribers. I finally gave up with him and called the 800-969-4388 number that someone had posted, and after just a little bit, I was up and running with an additional $5 per month.

It will be interesting to see what promo they come up with for long existing customers. But for now, It's nice to have a little bit more HD selection.


----------



## satellite_king2002 (Mar 16, 2005)

Give It More Time And You'll Be An Even Happier Camper As Everyone Knows, Dish Bought Vooms Satellite Rainbow 1 And Will More Than Likely Continue To Add More Hd Programming


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

satellite_king2002 said:


> Give It More Time And You'll Be An Even Happier Camper As Everyone Knows, Dish Bought Vooms Satellite Rainbow 1 And Will More Than Likely Continue To Add More Hd Programming


Yes and no... E* hopes that the FCC will *approve* the purchase of the voom transponders... let's say the sale is approved, maybe E* adds more channels, or maybe E* waits for MPEG-4, maybe E* moves some HD to the 119/110... maybe maybe maybe... let's wait and see. For now let's enjoy the addition of what noone expected to be added any time soon.


----------



## satellite_king2002 (Mar 16, 2005)

Still Not Confirmed, But Almost Certain That Pre Existing Customers Pay The Extra $5.00for The New Hd Programming , While New Customers Fall Under The 1/2 Price Promo For The First Year


----------



## satellite_king2002 (Mar 16, 2005)

The Quickness In Which E* Responded And Moved On The Voom Demise, Shows That Have Pulled Out All The Stops To Be The Leader Of The Hd Revolution.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I got a word from ex-VOOM customer: he did subscription two days ago as new Dish customer and getting AT60+HD [6 months free]+VOOM[$5/m]. Little different math, isn't it ?


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

lapplegate said:


> Just called the 1-800-333-3474 number. I requested the new HD VOOM channels. CSR asked me how many dishes I had. I told her I had one at 61.5, she informed me it would be an additional $5 a month. I said OK, I had the guide up and they went from red to gray right then. Whloe thing from dail to watching the new channels took about 2 minutes.
> 
> Gotta go. New HD to check out.


Lovely. Another $5 nickel and dime bit. We pay $10 for the HD pack, (which is a rip-off anyway for a handful of channels) but any additional HD channels they put up are extra. What a joke. :nono2:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Tyralak said:


> Lovely. Another $5 nickel and dime bit. We pay $10 for the HD pack, (which is a rip-off anyway for a handful of channels) but any additional HD channels they put up are extra. What a joke. :nono2:


So don't order them. Most of the rest of us are happy to have 10 more channels to watch.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> So don't order them. Most of the rest of us are happy to have 10 more channels to watch.


You're missing the point, Mark. I probably will end up ordering them, but it doesn't change the fact that Dish is pulling a Sneaky Pete. They sell us the HD pack with the promise that it will be "ever expanding" as more "compelling programming" becomes availible. Well, when they finnaly do add new HD channels, all of a sudden those aren't included in the HD pack, you have to pay an additional $5 for them. The problem is, I can see this happening every time a new HD channel is added. $5 here $5 there, pretty soon we're talking real money.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Tyralak said:


> You're missing the point, Mark. I probably will end up ordering them, but it doesn't change the fact that Dish is pulling a Sneaky Pete. They sell us the HD pack with the promise that it will be "ever expanding" as more "compelling programming" becomes availible. Well, when they finnaly do add new HD channels, all of a sudden those aren't included in the HD pack, you have to pay an additional $5 for them. The problem is, I can see this happening every time a new HD channel is added. $5 here $5 there, pretty soon we're talking real money.


So, by your interpretation, if Dish added 50 HD channels, they should become part of the HD Pak with no additional charge. Is that correct? Do you really think that is what Charlie meant by whatever it is he said? If not 50, then what is the magic number before it's OK to charge more?

For the record, I think the additional 10 Voom channels are well worth an extra $5. Those that don't can make their voices heard by not subscribing.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm not missing your point. I definitely see your point, but I don't agree with it. I'm thrilled to have more channels to watch at 50 cents a piece, and have no problems with paying for them. If you do have a problem paying for them, even if it's just out of principle, then stay away from them.

Of course, I'd rather have them given to me for no charge, but the fact is that in Denver, $15 HD channels (17 if you count the CBS-HD channels) for $15 a month is by far the best deal going. To get half that many channels on Comcast, my cost would be more than $60 a month. And Directv only has a third of the channels for $10 a month. So, right now, I'm very happy with the deal.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

If Dish has spare bandwidth, I'd rather they gave me Dolby Digital audio on other premium channels, or gave me the HD versions of those channels (e.g. Cinemax), rather than adding the Voom HD channels for an extra fee. Seriously, the whole way much of the HD is handled, where you have to pay extra money for the HD version of a channel you already pay for (e.g. ESPN, TNT, Discovery) leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Jeez.

They don't HAVE spare bandwidth on 110/119. The extra bandwidth on the wings will be permanently freed up when the FCC approves the Rainbow 1 sale.

Last year people were complaining about TNT HD being a waste of bandwidth as it merely duplicated the TNT SD channel in HD. NOW E* adds 10 new original channels of HD and some of you are whining?

I guess some people can never be pleased. They FINALLY have added HD (and gone from worst to first in channel quantity in one swoop - V* exploded, and D* got passed.). If E* would just add Universal HD and the digital distants I'll be clicking my heels in glee, but I am ecstatic that E* seems to have tipped their hand that the 61.5 bird WILL be used for expanded HD (when the LILs had threatened to gobble them up when the two dish "soluton" was banned). Better yet, I've already had a dish aimed at 61.5 so I just had to call and add the channels. Bravo!!!!!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

So for those of us on the west coast, what are our options? Would a SuperDish get 61.5? Anyway for a single dish to get 119/110/61.5? What are E* options for adding this HD content to the west coast sats?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

There are no single dish options to get 61.5, with anything else. You must have a 2nd dish. There's no way around that. The HD channels may be mirrored to the west satellites, but we have no word about if and when that will happen.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Slordak said:


> If Dish has spare bandwidth, I'd rather they gave me Dolby Digital audio on other premium channels, or gave me the HD versions of those channels (e.g. Cinemax), rather than adding the Voom HD channels for an extra fee. Seriously, the whole way much of the HD is handled, where you have to pay extra money for the HD version of a channel you already pay for (e.g. ESPN, TNT, Discovery) leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


They aren't really giving you HD versions of HBO and SHO either... those are included in SHO and HBO packages... but they aren't given really...

I would love to have everything for free! But I can't. So I'll settle for reasonable prices. I keep beating the horse here, but the new Voom channels are optional and only amount to 50 cents per channel.

DiscoverHD is $7.99 a la carte, or the 5-channel HD Pack for $9.99 includes that + ESPNHD, TNTHD, HDNet and HDNet Movies. When you factor out the DiscoverHD cost, those other 4 are also costing only 50 cents per channel... so the only thing really different about the Voom package pricing-wise is that you can choose whether you get it or not, which I think is a good plan that supposedly people want. Choice.


----------



## Tyralak (Jan 24, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm not missing your point. I definitely see your point, but I don't agree with it. I'm thrilled to have more channels to watch at 50 cents a piece, and have no problems with paying for them. If you do have a problem paying for them, even if it's just out of principle, then stay away from them.
> 
> Of course, I'd rather have them given to me for no charge, but the fact is that in Denver, $15 HD channels (17 if you count the CBS-HD channels) for $15 a month is by far the best deal going. To get half that many channels on Comcast, my cost would be more than $60 a month. And Directv only has a third of the channels for $10 a month. So, right now, I'm very happy with the deal.


The cost for the Voom channels isn't the problem. And, Yes $5 is a good deal, and yes I have ordered them. It's just the way it was done that bothers me. $10 for the original HD pack was pretty high for just the couple of channels, but it was always understood that this was just the start and the HD pack would always expand. Well, it looks like now that the HD pack will stay at the size it's at, with the steep $10 price tag, and any new HD cahnnels will be in their own HD packs, and we're going to end up with 5 or 6 little mini tiers of HD. If this is the way they're going to do things, fine, but they shouldn't have told us that the HD pack would continue to grow, when what they were really going to do is put all the HD into mini-packs. It just seems like a bit of bait-and-switch to me.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

How can a company offer something to really only one part of the country or force people to have two or three dishes to get their programming. That is ridiculous. It makes cable sound pretty good.


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

Tyralak said:


> The cost for the Voom channels isn't the problem. And, Yes $5 is a good deal, and yes I have ordered them. It's just the way it was done that bothers me. $10 for the original HD pack was pretty high for just the couple of channels, but it was always understood that this was just the start and the HD pack would always expand. Well, it looks like now that the HD pack will stay at the size it's at, with the steep $10 price tag, and any new HD cahnnels will be in their own HD packs, and we're going to end up with 5 or 6 little mini tiers of HD. If this is the way they're going to do things, fine, but they shouldn't have told us that the HD pack would continue to grow, when what they were really going to do is put all the HD into mini-packs. It just seems like a bit of bait-and-switch to me.


I would make two points:

1) The Voom package is another package like HBO, Starz, etc. All of the channels are in HD (with super PQ). Paying $5 extra for the Voom package is NOT a rip-off, IMHO.

2) I WOULD get upset if E* wanted me to pay extra for the other HBO, etc. channels when they are available in HD! That's what I thought was included in the HD Pack.

da Doug


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Tyralak said:


> The cost for the Voom channels isn't the problem. And, Yes $5 is a good deal, and yes I have ordered them. It's just the way it was done that bothers me. $10 for the original HD pack was pretty high for just the couple of channels, but it was always understood that this was just the start and the HD pack would always expand. Well, it looks like now that the HD pack will stay at the size it's at, with the steep $10 price tag, and any new HD cahnnels will be in their own HD packs, and we're going to end up with 5 or 6 little mini tiers of HD. If this is the way they're going to do things, fine, but they shouldn't have told us that the HD pack would continue to grow, when what they were really going to do is put all the HD into mini-packs. It just seems like a bit of bait-and-switch to me.


One ten channel package which has a charge associated with it is not enough activity to base your assumption on and it does not preclude the channel(s) being added at some point. There is not sufficient bandwidth at 110 to add much if any HD at this time. The failure of AMC-2 to deliver signal as might have been expected is apparently much to blame for the current situation. You might want to check and see if you have Line Of Sight to 129.


----------



## sattbingo (May 6, 2005)

I was a (very satisfied) Voom customer for about a year... and as time went on (and I could compare with the HD experiences of many acquantances) I appreciated the value and CS quality more and more. The phrase *too good to be true* comes to mind... and yes, it was, too good to be true. Time will tell if/how E* charges for *extra* HD packages and sub-packages. For now, I'm happy to have a quasi-HD option... and on paper, when I calculate my cost for a *comparable* package, with all equipment costs and promotional discounts factored in (one-year contract), my *break even* point comes at just about 2 years -- albeit, with fewer HD channels (17 vs. maybe 35?), and more SD channels (120 vs. maybe 180?)... so the jury's out for me -- it will depend on what HD gets added (and at what cost), and on the CS experience (so far, in arranging *installation* it's not so good), and on what D* does to try to catch up

we'll see...


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

I've been waiting and waiting for E* to get it right with HDTV and an HD DVR. The 942 finally coming out was a big step, and the Voom channels is a huge step. I'll likely finally order a 942 towards the end of May (going on vacation soon, so there's no need to get one now,) but I had a couple questions if anyone knows the answers (Mark?)

First, I know the Voom channels add $5 per month, but if I get the 942 and HD setup (with Voom), do I have to maintain the $10/month HD pack in order to get the Voom channels. I have no problem at all spending $5/month on the Voom additions, but $10/month for the other few channels seems extremely high and outside DiscoveryHD, I can't say there's anything I'd ever watch (maybe ESPNHD if the NHL ever starts playing again.) Would seem a real downer if I have to end up paying $15/month just to get access to the Voom lineup.

Second (this is really a 942 question), I know the 942 has multiple tuners and is set up for multiple TVs, but I noviced the output to TV #2 doesn't seem to to have a plain coax option... like the only way to get a signal to the second TV is RCA cables. Is that correct or can you connect the 942 to TV 2 with an RG5 or RG6 cable? It would seem a pain to have to pull RCA cables through all my walls, etc. just to get the signal to my bedroom when I already have RG6 wired throughout.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

You have to have the HD pack to get the voom pack.

The 942 TV2 output is a coax output, that's the main feed for it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

What Bryan said, except that TV2 also has RCA outputs in addition to a coax output.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> What Bryan said, except that TV2 also has RCA outputs in addition to a coax output.


  great news that is has a coax... I was hoping I was looking at it wrong

 sad news that the Voom pack requires the HD pack


----------



## FrequentFlyer (Sep 22, 2004)

Are the Voom channels being received from Echostar3 or Rainbow1 (or some other location)? I believe they're both at the same orbital location but outside the CONUS it matters ...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Rainbow 1.


----------



## FrequentFlyer (Sep 22, 2004)

Do you have a link to the footprint of Rainbow1?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

FrequentFlyer said:


> Do you have a link to the footprint of Rainbow1?


Outside the US, you aren't supposed to receive the programming anyway so it doesn't matter. (If you are referring to Alaska and Hawaii, they can't see 61.5.)


----------



## FrequentFlyer (Sep 22, 2004)

Puerto Rico and the US Virgin Islands are authorized Dish Network areas.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

You will need a 6 footer in those areas.


----------

